# AND NOW WE WAIT IMPATIENTLY



## 82441

I am predicting the first good ice for ice fishing will be in the middle of January! I could be wrong, but mild weather is haunting us ice guys. Get your rods and reels and bank fish, that is what i have been doing. December 9th, or 10th, NOT HAPPENING for ice fishing like other guys have predicted. Skim ice is already gone. Lets keep our fingers cross that us ice guys get on the hard water soon !!! . See ya out there at the PLX, NIMI, MOGGIE, in approx. 1 month or so. GO BUCKS !


----------



## 82441

My prediction (s) still stand for good ice in mid January in OHIO. I’ve been studying the weather pattern and the temps are going to be in the mid 30’s for the duration in December. The ice will not have a formation even tho skim ice developed and melted. The weather needs to dip in the teens and stay there for a week. I’m optimistic that I’ll be on good ice in January. Everyone is guessing but take my advise from a retired weatherman in Youngstown Oh. Be safe and use common sense


----------



## 82441




----------



## Evinrude58

But everyone knows the weatherman is always wrong. Lol


----------



## 82441

Lol! But most of time we are right !


----------



## lureluzer

A weatherman saying that it's going to be warm is exactly what we need. 
I'm definitely throwing the gear in the truck now!
Hopefully we don't get any snow Tuesday, I think by Friday a few normal spots in the plx chain will be fishable.


----------



## 82441




----------



## 82441

Checks these temps out. I was right again! LMAO


----------



## bobberbucket

Sad sad little man WRONG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Haha. The guys on here say your the literally the little man !


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Haha. The guys in here say your the literally the little man !


You’ll never be privileged enough to find out just how little I really am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You’ll never be privileged enough to find out just how little I really am
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pipsqueak works as a better term


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Pipsqueak works as a better term
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m the president of the ibtc!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

It's still December 9th somewhere


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> I’m the president of the ibtc!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the size of the man, It's the size of the fish you bring to the ice that counts!


----------



## 82441

Eyes on te ice said:


> It's not the size of the man, It's the size of the fish you bring to the ice that counts!


You are Absolutely right excluding six inch panfish


----------



## 82441

Just did an ice check at Lansinger ramp at Moggie. Bad ice !! Skim around the shoreline. Spud bar went all the way through. Non Fish able for all my Ice buddies.


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> Just did an ice check at Lansinger ramp at Moggie. Bad ice !! Skim around the shoreline. Spud bar went all the way through. Non Fish able for all my Ice buddies.


 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Give it till the end of this week.


----------



## bobberbucket

Even if Weather man Stan did go check which I highly doubt. Lansinger isn’t and has never been the only early game in the area not even a prime early ice location. Be careful who’s word you trust around here pay attention to people’s join date and the type of posts they make before taking any advice. And always check your own ice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Just checked Lake Erie and it’s still open. Hoping it’s ready by Thursday. My spud bar is ready for some whacking.


----------



## 82441

icebucketjohn said:


> Give it till the end of this week.


Pay attention real close to the 10 day forecast folks from December 21st thru the 31st. All in the lower to upper 40’s nights in the mid 30’s. After the 1st of the year we will experience bitter cold temps.


----------



## Evinrude58

Having made the very long walk from the lake to the gate at Lansinger, I find it hard to believe someone would walk that far to just check the ice condition.


----------



## chumthrower

Crankit said:


> I am predicting the first good ice for ice fishing will be in the middle of January! I could be wrong, but mild weather is haunting us ice guys. Get your rods and reels and bank fish, that is what i have been doing. December 9th, or 10th, NOT HAPPENING for ice fishing like other guys have predicted. Skim ice is already gone. Lets keep our fingers cross that us ice guys get on the hard water soon !!! . See ya out there at the PLX, NIMI, MOGGIE, in approx. 1 month or so. GO BUCKS !


The water here at PIB is heavy. You can see it everyday getting heavier. The ferry service is on borrowed time. People are scrambling to get loads of drywall, carpet, etc. for winter projects. Won’t be long. She’s a comin’.


----------



## 82441

. These warm temperatures moving in are really going to take a toll on our current inland lake ice. The high pressure ridge is going to hover around us for the next 7-10 days with winds from the west southwest is going to be with us awhile. We are Going to be experiencing really mild conditions especially at Xmas time and through News Years. I was up studying the weather pattern and it’s going to be here for awhile. Even got confirmation with my niece, Melissa yesterday from FOX 8. Hahaha. So please don’t take risk and venture out on THIN ICE especially by yourself to prove a point even if you weigh 100 lbs. Take a partner ? Northern Michigan is the place to be. Use COMMON SENSE and see ya out there


----------



## lureluzer

Common sense = spud, arctic armor, ice picks.
I always use common sense.


----------



## 82441

Sunshine the next 4 to 5 days. Above normal temperatures. Protect your eyes. Wear your shades !! I’m going to head to the rivers tomorrow in search of those scrappy steelhead trout ! Perfect upcoming weather to wade for sure until the lakes get a hard freeze.


----------



## snag

Read on another site someone was on the east end of moggie today. True or not, not sure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

snag said:


> Read on another site someone was on the east end of moggie today. True or not, not sure..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were probably trying to kick open bobber's holes from yesterday!


----------



## Evinrude58

Bobber and I were on Moggy at 43 today,


----------



## Zanderis

North Reservoir


----------



## icebucketjohn

I checked the ice at North Rez yesterday at the Handicap Parking Lot., Shoreline ice was less than 1/2"...1 spud & it went thru


----------



## 82441

Merry Xmas!! We are still stuck in a warm pattern. The High ridge still continues with winds out of the south. Today is a big approvement from yesterday’s fog. According to the weather jet stream all the frigid cold weather is north of us and is going to stay there for quite sometime. Ice fishing is tremendous in Michigan and Wisconsin. I’m heading south to Florida for some surf and pier fishing returning in mid January for some serious ice fishing. Buds and spuds


----------



## 82441

Lake Mitchell and Lake Cadillac in MI is the place to be for ice fishing. My ice junkie buddy just called me to let me know the ice is 14 inches. It’s all over YouTube. Putting it out there for everybody who wish they were still on the ice !!! Take a 5-6 hour drive


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

i got gas money and a livescope!!! Just Sayin!!!!


----------



## kit carson

If this weather keeps this up we might have to.organize a caravan and head north. I want to battle.aome.toothy critters 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

60 degrees for 3 days in the upcoming week...not good in central ohio.


----------



## kit carson

This is just so wrong a d there's no such thing as global.warming huh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## twostate

Crankit said:


> Lake Mitchell and Lake Cadillac in MI is the place to be for ice fishing. My ice junkie buddy just called me to let me know the ice is 14 inches. It’s all over YouTube. Putting it out there for everybody who wish they were still on the ice !!! Take a 5-6 hour drive


We have 4-7 inches and losing a little. It has been 40+ daytime, 36+ nighttime. For an actual ice check, pilgrams village fishing shop on facebook is a good realtime resourse for ice fisherman wanting to fish lake cadillac or mitchell


----------



## 82441




----------



## icebucketjohn

An invasion of Michigan by Buckeye Boys may be eminent


----------



## 82441

Un godly warm in the Ohio valley today. For those venturing out on thin ice, use extra precautions. It’s going to deteriorate awfully quick. Those small panfish are not worth the hype to venture out. Got to go. In FLL airport getting my luggage. Oh by the way I read a 4 year old died after going in the ice in Wayne County. NOT WORTH IT AT ALL !


----------



## 82441

Right now in Lauderdale it is 73 degrees. All week is 80’s and sunny HAHAHA. Can’t wait to get on the beach and do some surf fishing.


----------



## DBV

You can keep FL weather. We want ice and cold. Ice fishing is the best!


----------



## 82441




----------



## Lewzer

Niiice! Infinitely better than 8 hours on thin ice for a few smallish gills and crappie. How long are you staying? I'll be down in March for some bass fishing.


----------



## 82441

Staying for a week


Lewzer said:


> Niiice! Infinitely better than 8 hours on thin ice for a few smallish gills and crappie. How long are you staying? I'll be down in March for some bass fishing.


----------



## 82441

Crankit said:


> Staying for a week


. I’m coming back down in March myself.


----------



## 82441

I caught a troll while trolling Lol


----------



## 82441

What a gorgeous day to be on the beach fishing today. Caught a bunch of whiting fish and a flounder. All in all I met alot of friends on the beach. Lots of nice scenery to. You know what I mean  Hahaha. I’ll be back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Evinrude58

Yes a 4y/o and a 6y/o and their grandfather went thru the ice in Dalton but it had nothing to do with ice fishing. Supposedly they had went to work with their grandfather and snuck out on the pond and he went in to rescue them.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Yes a 4y/o and a 6y/o and their grandfather went thru the ice in Dalton but it had nothing to do with ice fishing. Supposedly they had went to work with their grandfather and snuck out on the pond and he went in to rescue them.


Crank needs to catch up on his news and stop trolling. Doesn’t seem to realize there’s some things you don’t joke about. Very sad. Heard both aren’t doing well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> Yes a 4y/o and a 6y/o and their grandfather went thru the ice in Dalton but it had nothing to do with ice fishing. Supposedly they had went to work with their grandfather and snuck out on the pond and he went in to rescue them.


. What a tragedy!! My heart goes out to that family. Prayers


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Crank needs to catch up on his news and stop trolling. Doesn’t seem to realize there’s some things you don’t joke about. Very sad. Heard both aren’t doing well
> Who’s joking ***hole destroyer. Your a troller to! I read it on the news and asked about. So go away and go trolling on other waters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Ok, good conversation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

if the warm weather holds much longer you'll be boat fishing before ice fishing ever gets started.
sherman


----------



## 82441

Oops messed up


----------



## 82441




----------



## 82441

To all my ice buddies. Greetings from Fort Lauderdale. Another great day. Some sprinkles in the are but they will be gone by 9:am. Heading out pier fishing pretty soon ! Retirement is good !!!! I’ll see everyone on the ice at Nimmi, or PLX in mid January that’s if I don’t decide to move south. Haha haha


----------



## Carpn

My ice prediction is that I'll be spending 12-15 days on Saginaw Bay . I hope we get a few days on Erie but tough to say . Get thru this warm patch and see what weather rolls in.


----------



## 82441

Carpn said:


> My ice prediction is that I'll be spending 12-15 days on Saginaw Bay . I hope we get a few days on Erie but tough to say . Get thru this warm patch and see what weather rolls in.


Right !!! That’s what I have been telling my ice buddies all along to head to MI. I am still predicting since December a deep freeze in mid January in the Ohio valley ! Then thick ice baby


----------



## 82441

Just came in from the pier fishing. Wasn’t very productive but it was definitely a gorgeous day today to be outside ! Made some friends even met a guy named Michael from Ohio. Nice fishing and conversation with my pier junkies ! Heading out on a head boat tomorrow.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Just came in from the pier fishing. Wasn’t very productive but it was definitely a gorgeous day today to be outside ! Made some friends even met a guy named Michael from Ohio. Nice fishing and conversation with my pier junkies ! Heading out on a head boat tomorrow.


There is an out of state section just fyi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

What Ice said. Don't think there are many in the hard water section that really care about Florida fishing in the winter.


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> There is an out of state section just fyi
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing but jealous trollers


----------



## 82441

Evinrude58 said:


> What Ice said. Don't think there are many in the hard water section that really care about Florida fishing in the winter.


Hahaha then why are trollers trolling my thread. BYE BYE


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Hahaha then why are trollers trolling my thread. BYE BYE


Dude, you’re literally trolling yourself and that’s it. Like nobody else is doing anything. You’re in the hardwater forum so I told you about the out of state forum and evinrude agreed that that’s where it belongs. We are informing is all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Dude, you’re literally trolling yourself and that’s it. Like nobody else is doing anything. You’re in the hardwater forum so I told you about the out of state forum and evinrude agreed that that’s where it belongs. We are informing is all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dudes wacky bro. Talking about his buds that don’t exist acting all KNOWN yet NOBODY knows him. He’s Not an ice fishermen never contributed a single pice of useful information to anyone on the forums joined in September he’s Nancy troll. Probably previously banned with a fresh IP. You won’t see him on the PLX or NIMI because he’s not an ice fishermen no hell no he’s not y’all know I’m not lying! Pull his card boys he’s nobody and he’s to Nancy to show his face anywhere In person. You were desperate for my attention now you have it!  I’m laughing at you and so are many many others bruh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Dude reminds me of Erie steamer but MORE CREEPY! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Run tell em I said that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

He just don't understand how cranky us ice guys get when we don't have our ice, lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinknocker1

Crankit said:


> Hahaha then why are trollers trolling my thread. BYE BYE


Your bad ju ju stay down there


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> He just don't understand how cranky us ice guys get when we don't have our ice, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Crankys gonna learn TODAY! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Spent a lot of years here met and fished with some great people built relations that will last forever. If I gotta get banned forever over this loser so be it. I’d rather be banned than contribute to a site that wet nurses Nancy trolls like crankit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Easy bobber we don't want to lose you on this site, he's not worth the effort

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Yo Bobber bucket, so are you and your followers done on my thread bashing me with your uneducated ******* mentality. I am going to tell you something BUD, I’m a educated person with a Bachelor of science degree in Meteorology. I get along with everyone I come in contact with. You don’t know me and I don’t know you and that is how it’s going to be. Bud, you sound so silly with the comments you make. You appear like a ring leader and all your followers get wrap up with you. You say things that do not make any sense at all. I’m going to take my wife’s advise and get off this OGF thing. It supposed to be an informational site about hunting and fishing and not for bashing people who you do not even know. And furthermore I am an ice fisherman fresh water fisherman, salt water fisherman plus a big game hunter out West. I have been all over ice fishing from the Great Lakes to Canada. You should be ashamed of yourself for classifying yourself as a outdoor enthusiast. You are an adult bully who verbally abuse innocent people especially coming on my GD site. Gain some weight before you jack your jaws BUD !!! Someone told me that you always THINK you know it all about ice fishing. You have a big talk about nothing. Go on some one else thread and bash them next


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Yo Bobber bucket, so are you and your followers done on my thread bashing me with your uneducated ******* mentality. I am going to tell you something BUD, I’m a educated person with a Bachelor of science degree in Meteorology. I get along with everyone I come in contact with. You don’t know me and I don’t know you and that is how it’s going to be. Bud, you sound so silly with the comments you make. You appear like a ring leader and all your followers get wrap up with you. You say things that do not make any sense at all. I’m going to take my wife’s advise and get off this OGF thing. It supposed to be an informational site about hunting and fishing and not for bashing people who you do not even know. And furthermore I am an ice fisherman fresh water fisherman, salt water fisherman plus a big game hunter out West. I have been all over ice fishing from the Great Lakes to Canada. You should be ashamed of yourself for classifying yourself as a outdoor enthusiast. You are an adult bully who verbally abuse innocent people especially coming on my GD site. Gain some weight before you jack your jaws BUD !!! Someone told me that you always THINK you know it all about ice fishing. You have a big talk about nothing. Go on some one else thread and bash them next


BB doesn’t bash anyone on this site unless it’s called for. You’ve been doing nothing but bugging the rest of us. He’s a good man and knows a lot. There’s a reason he has the friends he does and the following he does as compared to you. Your wife is right. Listen to her. Go away. Thanks. Have a good season. Don’t fall in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB doesn’t bash anyone on this site unless it’s called for. You’ve been doing nothing but bugging the rest of us. He’s a good man and knows a lot. There’s a reason he has the friends he does and the following he does as compared to you. Your wife is right. Listen to her. Go away. Thanks. Have a good season. Don’t fall in
> I wasn’t talking to you JACK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB doesn’t bash anyone on this site unless it’s called for. You’ve been doing nothing but bugging the rest of us. He’s a good man and knows a lot. There’s a reason he has the friends he does and the following he does as compared to you. Your wife is right. Listen to her. Go away. Thanks. Have a good season. Don’t fall in
> I Wasn’t taking to you JACK
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

How did I bug you guys when you come on my freaking thread??


----------



## 82441

Get off my thread


----------



## One guy and a boat

Very protective of YOUR thread. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

1. This is a public site, so technically this thread was only started by you and belongs to all.
2. Advising you that this forum is not where you want to post out of state soft water info is not bullying. You wouldn't read the sports forum if you are interested in hunting. So why would someone who might be interested in Florida fishing read the hardwater forum. We just said this isn't the proper forum for what you posted.
3. I did call BS when you said you checked the ice at Lansinger as nobody is going to walk 1.5-2 miles round trip to check ice when there are other much easier places to reach to check it.
4. Now calling people uneducated ******** may be considered bullying. That is my understanding after earning my two Bachelor degrees. My third and Masters I am still short a couple classes so I am not as educated I could be but am hardly uneducated.
5. As far as bugging people, posting BS (see 3) and coming across almost as happy ( #8 post on Dec 16th as an example) that we haven't got the ice we want is not exactly going to endear you to people on a hardwater forum.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sorry Mods for this getting to this. Best bet is to delete whole thing. Appears as if either y’all handled crankit or he wisedup and deleted himself. Let’s get back to wishin for ice fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camo tow

Cranky you posted under hard water. Hard water don’t have waves! I ice fish as much as I can but not as much as I wish I could, so when I can’t I enjoy bobber and the boys because they are on the ice more than most of us and they give good information and pics.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Evinrude58 said:


> 5. As far as bugging people, posting BS (see 3) and coming across almost as happy ( #8 post on Dec 16th as an example) that we haven't got the ice we want is not exactly going to endear you to people on a hardwater forum.


You #5 point nailed my sentiment on the strange vibe that certain posts brought to this thread. I don't ice fish but understand the passion you guys have for it. Same as I get for the first time getting the boat out every march or so. As I read this thread i felt your guys pain with all the posts about "no ice yet" " not til mid January " " not safe". I kept thinking either a troll or just big ego. Best of luck to you guys on the ice and hope there's solid ice for a couple months to enjoy your passion.

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Crankit said:


> Get off my thread


You mad bro?


----------



## 82441

swone said:


> You mad bro?


Not mad Bro


----------



## bobberbucket

Thank heavens I was starting to worry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kruggy1

My prediction is, maybe ice next year....lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kruggy1 said:


> My prediction is, maybe ice next year....lol


I see what you did there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I went past Nimisila today and it was 100% pre-ice. Most people would call this open water but I tend to think of it a little differently…


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

swone said:


> I went past Nimisila today and it was 100% pre-ice. Most people would call this open water but I tend to think of it a little differently…


 I like it. If that’s the case I saw a bunch of places pre-ice today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

swone said:


> I went past Nimisila today and it was 100% pre-ice. Most people would call this open water but I tend to think of it a little differently…


Hell yea! When it leaves us all in March it’s post ice. Well actually ice off but we gotta have each other’s backs, new terms “pre ice” and “post ice” These guys need to pick up what we’re layin down.


----------



## 82441

Well I’m back from vacation. This is not what I excepted in Ohio weather wise. I can’t believe all the inland lake ice is gone. This south warm wind is keeping the cold air way north of us. I’m very optimistic that NE Ohio will have ice by mid to the end of January. Can’t wait to get on PLX and NIMMI to catch some slabs. Just purchased a new jiffy propane auger. This is the real deal guys


----------



## bobberbucket

Someone left the basement door open! Alright who was it ? Fess up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Just got my drill adapter for the auger no more hand cranking! Going to be nice blasting holes and not getting tired


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Just got my drill adapter for the auger no more hand cranking! Going to be nice blasting holes and not getting tired


PHRASING!


----------



## kit carson

I could of swore I closed that door

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

I’m hoping this weather pattern changes soon. We need single digit temps to create some ice for sure guys!! I need to use my new Jiffy auger. I just left Marks bait and tackle and purchased an Otter shack. This ting is huge. Might head to MI again


----------



## bobberbucket

I thought I heard the stairs creaking and smelled hot pockets. Stan you’re so desperate it’s totally hilarious and everybody can see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Obviously you’ve been doing your research on me. You should at least be original enough to come up with your own title. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Nothing more than a troll . A poser trying to piggyback on the contributions of many! Well buster I’m on to you and I’m gonna ride you like a 2$ horse  all winter long. You like attention and trolling I’m gonna give it to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ole stans the kinda guy that buys fish mounts on Craigslist and displays them as his own catches. #bigfacts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Hey Buster-boy. I’m going to give it right back to ya. Your the only red face, butt hurt ice thug that posted 4 consecutive post That are all funny as heck. Do u eat hot pockets or something? You don’t scare me with with a $2 ride. Come on and ride it. You won’t be able to hang on to this bustin bronco HAPPY FISHIN


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Hey Buster-boy. I’m going to give it right back to ya. Your the only red face, butt hurt ice thug that posted 4 consecutive post That are all funny as heck. Do u eat hot pockets or something? You don’t scare me with with a $2 ride. Come on and ride it. You won’t be able to hang on to this bustin bronco HAPPY FISHIN


He got some big boys right behind him. I don’t think you wanna do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Time to get some popcorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He got some big boys right behind him. I don’t think you wanna do that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He got some big boys right behind him. I don’t think you wanna do that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should see what’s gonna be behind me If he was smart, your guy better back off


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> You should see what’s gonna be behind me If he was smart, your guy better back off


It’s whole ******* army on BBs side. Nothin you want to mess with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> You should see what’s gonna be behind me If he was smart, your guy better back off


Does your wife know you’re still on here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> You should see what’s gonna be behind me If he was smart, your guy better back off


Ain’t nobody scared  I pack more than my lunch. Besides I’ve dealt with my share of trolls over the years and like you they we’re all cowards. Sad little desperate cowards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Anti nobody scared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pack more than my lunch. Besides I’ve dealt with my share of trolls over the years and like you they we’re all cowards. Sad little desperate cowards.
> 
> if this is you, you better pack 2, lunches. Hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone




----------



## bobberbucket

Actually that dudes got a few lbs on me. Carful not to come too far out of the basement. I’d hate to see you end up a conspiracy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

Don’t forget your Hot Pockets in both lunches. hahaha


----------



## swone




----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I mean in all reality hot pockets are delicious on the ice I already know this will get more likes than crank has in the thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> View attachment 336143


The Melissa memes are fixing to fly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Someone left the basement door open! Alright who was it ? Fess up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I admit it, It was Me.


----------



## swone




----------



## swone




----------



## 82441

The only thing good about this forecast is the sunset. Days are getting longer !


----------



## swone




----------



## fishingful

What the heck is going on in here lol

I am over here like....


----------



## bobberbucket

fishingful said:


> What the heck is going on in here lol
> 
> I am over here like....
> 
> View attachment 336155


Did you ever see that movie where the towns people took up pitchforks and drove the trolls out of town? This is exactly like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

bobberbucket said:


> Did you ever see that movie where the towns people took up pitchforks and drove the trolls out of town? This is exactly like that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But this honest and straightforward gentleman is not going anywhere. By the way BUD isn’t it past your bedtime because you post the Brimfield weather report at 5:15 am


----------



## bobberbucket

Crankit said:


> But this honest and straightforward gentleman is not going anywhere. By the way BUD isn’t it past your bedtime because you post the Brimfield weather report at 5:15 am


I know your not going ANYWHERE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Can't ice fish, but completed building my 1st 12volt battery box for the shanty. The 2nd build will go a heck of a lot easier. ( I got the plans from You Tube: JDS Outdoors). It has USB Ports, Volt Meter, Cig Lighter, LED Lights & Posts to hook up the shanty lights.


----------



## kit carson

Nice job what do you think you have invested in the whole project

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Where's the t.v. and internet hookup's??!? LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn

Excluding the battery: $30-$40


----------



## 82441

icebucketjohn said:


> Excluding the battery: $30-$40


That’s a sweet battery box IBJ


----------



## 82441

The local weather forecast does not look promising for makin ice. Lots of showers in the area with warm temperatures. Heavy rains are moving in tonight. But tomorrow the temperatures are going to drop with flurries in the area. Saturday is 90% rain changing to snow. The next drough is later in the week with temperatures in the teens at night. So keep our fingers crossed, and leave the spoons in the kitchen. ICE IS A COMIN


----------



## ShakeDown

Knock it off fellas, seriously. Everyone has trolled everyone successfully (bravo!) and if it continues some of you might end up needing some alone time


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ShakeDown said:


> Knock it off fellas, seriously. Everyone has trolled everyone successfully (bravo!) and if it continues some of you might end up needing some alone time


Thank you ShakeDown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I was just going to say... starting to look like a Browns thread..


----------



## lureluzer

Shakedown put the shakedown


----------



## Evinrude58

If we had ice Shakedown's threat of a time out wouldn't scare me but with no ice I will behave.


----------



## 82441

The temperatures are looking good at Lake Cadillac MI for making additional ice. Swone, I called my buddy there yesterday and there are sill on 6 inches. I think I’m heading up there.


----------



## DBV

Good for you, but want those in NE Ohio... Nothing coming here. And need much colder temps than that to make really good ice here. Think this season may be a bust....

Jan is predicted to be above normal now, but those weather people have no clue.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Think it's been 5 years since our last season without ice.


----------



## 82441

DBV said:


> Good for you, but want those in NE Ohio... Nothing coming here. And need much colder temps than that to make really good ice here. Think this season may be a bust....
> 
> Jan is predicted to be above normal now, but those weather people have no clue.


Yeah your right about NE Ohio. I was letting SWONE know because he was contemplating on going to MI to ice fish


----------



## 82441

icebucketjohn said:


> Think it's been 5 years since our last season without ice.


Your right. I believe I was on Lake Erie catching Slobs till mid March. Think it was 2015. This darn global warming is messing it up


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Crankit said:


> Yeah your right about NE Ohio. I was letting SWONE know because he was contemplating on going to MI to ice fish


Why you getting feisty with him? Gonna have to settle down a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 82441

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Why you getting feisty with him? Gonna have to settle down a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No one is feisty. And I have settled down !!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Waiting Impatiently... wanna bet??


----------



## chaunc

Time to start the 2020 icefishing thread. This one is done.


----------

